Ask HN: How to work with modern C++ using Emacs? - ekoczwara
======
unhammer
I've been happy with [https://github.com/abingham/emacs-
ycmd](https://github.com/abingham/emacs-ycmd) – you have to make a
.ycm_extra_conf.py per project, but that's about it. I also see people
recommending [https://github.com/cquery-
project/cquery](https://github.com/cquery-project/cquery)

You might want to try asking
[https://emacs.stackexchange.com/questions/ask](https://emacs.stackexchange.com/questions/ask)
or [https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/](https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/) though

------
dman
[https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags](https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags)

~~~
ekoczwara
I've checked that option couple months ago. If I remember correctly: rtags was
slow, incomplete (you need extra packages for example to follow header
files/auto complete header files), with more complicated project you end up
with .dir-locals.el, it had problems with switching between desktop/embedded
(yocto) builds, overall complicated setup. So many issues with rtags that I
didn't even bother to check how it works on windows. I have experience with
QtCreator and I would like to reproduce this in Emacs. You open CMakeLists.txt
and everything just works.

~~~
dman
Were there cases where rtags was not finding headers from your compilation
database?

~~~
ekoczwara
Ok, I've got it running. So the problem is: rtags-find-symbol-at-point opens
wrong header files. I'm using custom sdk for embedded target generated by
yocto. I need to be able to switch back and forth between desktop and embedded
targets. Is this use case supported by rtags?

~~~
dman
I never had to do that, so don't know if its an issue. I suspect it might not
be smart enough to invalidate cache when you switch toolchains.

